# Attracting Your Extraordinary Love by Ricky Cohen



## bobbyphillips (May 14, 2009)

Attracting Your Extraordinary Love

I was commuting home a few weeks ago and a friend of a friend lent me a book. 

I?m not particularly fond of ?books on relationships.? They are painful to sit through, yet this one was really refreshing. It is called _Attracting Your Extraordinary Love_ by Ricky Cohen. I started reading it when I got on the train and finished it when I got off; mind you, I have just over an hour train ride. Moral is, I couldn?t put it down. 

What stood out to me about this book was that it didn?t try to provide me with answers, but instead introduced me to a bit of that common sense we all seem to lose along the way. The book talks about the difference between a soul mate and a love mate which was really a new concept to me because I had always thought that your ?soul mate? was the one your settle down with. I think a lot of people feel that way which is a kind of crooked view, because there are many people who touch us in our lives, but those we choose to spend it with are completely different. I feel like I?ve gained so much wisdom and insight and really learned a lot about myself in ways I couldn?t express before reading this book. 

Unfortunately I had to give it back to my friend. I searched for a while and couldn?t find it on any websites or stores. I just received my own copy off of Amazon because it was the only place that had it. This is like a poetic compendium on life and love. I can?t believe more people haven?t heard of it.


----------



## white page (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Pretty cool book*

Thanks bobbyphillips for the book recommendation and welcome to psychlinkks


----------

